# Topics > Books >  Book "12 Bytes: How artificial intelligence will change the way we live and love", Jeanette Winterson, 2021

## Airicist2

Book "12 Bytes: How artificial intelligence will change the way we live and love", Jeanette Winterson, 2021 on Amazon

Book "12 Bytes : How We Got Here. Where We Might Go Next", Jeanette Winterson, 2021 on Book Depository

Author - Jeanette Winterson

----------


## Airicist2

Jeanette Winterson and Victoria Turk: 12 Bytes

Aug 18, 2021




> In twelve witty and insightful essays novelist, memoirist and all-round thinker Jeanette Winterson explores the future of artificial intelligence and what it might mean for the future of humanity. Drawing on mythology, religion, art, history and gender theory as well as on science, Winterson’s take on the future of our species is as thought-provoking as it is entertaining. 
> 
> Winterson is in conversation with Victoria Turk, features Editor at Wired magazine.

----------

